# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cần mua driver + Động cơ bước

## thehiena2

Cần mua driver + Động cơ bước mặt bích 86. khoảng cách các lỗ trên mặt bích là 70mm
Cần mua 3 bộ, 3Amphe trở lên.
Ai có bán báo giá em ĐT: 0905.858946 Hiển

----------


## Nam CNC

đã mua drive và động cơ chung thì cần gì 3A trở lên .... theo em biết xác kích thước bằng nhau cùng 1 hãng thì torque như nhau, drive đồng bộ thì khai thác hiệu quả hiệu suất em nó.


 Có thằng bạn nó đang bán 1 combo drive USA OEM 650 ( 6A , 80VDC ) và động cơ tamagawa mặt bích 86 dài 150 , torque 12N.m ( không biết A bao nhiêu chưa hỏi ) giá 2.5Tr 1 bộ , nó có 4 bộ như vậy , nếu Hiển hay anh em nào quan tâm mình nói nó

À mà thôi số DT nó đây 0989050650, Nam , ai thích thì gọi dt trực tiếp cho nó nhé.

----------


## thehiena2

> đã mua drive và động cơ chung thì cần gì 3A trở lên .... theo em biết xác kích thước bằng nhau cùng 1 hãng thì torque như nhau, drive đồng bộ thì khai thác hiệu quả hiệu suất em nó.
> 
> 
>  Có thằng bạn nó đang bán 1 combo drive USA OEM 650 ( 6A , 80VDC ) và động cơ tamagawa mặt bích 86 dài 150 , torque 12N.m ( không biết A bao nhiêu chưa hỏi ) giá 2.5Tr 1 bộ , nó có 4 bộ như vậy , nếu Hiển hay anh em nào quan tâm mình nói nó
> 
> À mà thôi số DT nó đây 0989050650, Nam , ai thích thì gọi dt trực tiếp cho nó nhé.


Ý em là: Bị cháy 3 driver vì đấu điện sai, nên đặt mua 3 động cơ + 3 driver cho nó đồng bộ, thay vào 3 bộ của em bị cháy anh Nam ak. Combo tạm thời em chưa mua vì đang cần cho con máy của em. để điện thoại số trên thử

----------


## thehiena2

> đã mua drive và động cơ chung thì cần gì 3A trở lên .... theo em biết xác kích thước bằng nhau cùng 1 hãng thì torque như nhau, drive đồng bộ thì khai thác hiệu quả hiệu suất em nó.
> 
> 
>  Có thằng bạn nó đang bán 1 combo drive USA OEM 650 ( 6A , 80VDC ) và động cơ tamagawa mặt bích 86 dài 150 , torque 12N.m ( không biết A bao nhiêu chưa hỏi ) giá 2.5Tr 1 bộ , nó có 4 bộ như vậy , nếu Hiển hay anh em nào quan tâm mình nói nó
> 
> À mà thôi số DT nó đây 0989050650, Nam , ai thích thì gọi dt trực tiếp cho nó nhé.


Hiển bị cháy 3 bộ driver + động cơ nên cần mua như trên. Combo Hiển mua sau vì cần 3 bộ nêu trên để thay vào con máy cho nó chạy cái đã. Cũng đang thiếu tiền nặng, nợ nần vì CNC chưa trả hết mà đã cháy rồi

----------


## anhxco

> Hiển bị cháy 3 bộ driver + động cơ nên cần mua như trên. Combo Hiển mua sau vì cần 3 bộ nêu trên để thay vào con máy cho nó chạy cái đã. Cũng đang thiếu tiền nặng, nợ nần vì CNC chưa trả hết mà đã cháy rồi


Thấy Thắng có nhiều mà, thầy Hiển k ghé lấy dùng tạm

----------


## thehiena2

> Thấy Thắng có nhiều mà, thầy Hiển k ghé lấy dùng tạm


Thì lấy của Thắng 3 bộ chưa trả tiền về mới cắm vô phát cháy hết rồi. Bên Thắng ko còn bộ nào. Còn cả đống Vexta ko nở lấy của Thắng, vì đang lắp máy cho khách mà. Thôi đi tìm mua rồi tính, kiếm tiền trả nợ sau hhjhj

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao cháy? chuyện hiếm thấy cho việc cháy cả động cơ lẫn drive !!! hehehe thầy giáo Hiển phài đi học lại việc ráp tủ điện mới được.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> Thì lấy của Thắng 3 bộ chưa trả tiền về mới cắm vô phát cháy hết rồi. Bên Thắng ko còn bộ nào. Còn cả đống Vexta ko nở lấy của Thắng, vì đang lắp máy cho khách mà. Thôi đi tìm mua rồi tính, kiếm tiền trả nợ sau hhjhj


Sao mà cháy cả động cơ và driver vậy bác Hiển.

----------


## biết tuốt

cháy được step thì khéo bác dùng đồ tự chế à?

----------


## thehiena2

> cháy được step thì khéo bác dùng đồ tự chế à?


Không hiểu driver đó, nó lạ quá chưa dùng qua lần nào. Theo thẩm định của Thắng là đấu dây màu của động cơ bị sai nên nổ sò. Con sò Lm2575T nó nổ, mà hàn lại con khác thì ko thấy lên nguồn. Thế là tiêu driver rồi.
Thôi anh em nào có hàng thì send cho mình mua vậy.

----------


## thuhanoi

Con LM2575 là stepdown 1A, bác dung nó cấp nguồn cho driver à - quá tải - hỏng nếu bảo vệ kém. Khi đó nguồn cấp cho driver có áp cao có thể dẫn đến chết driver. Mà sao lại chết hang loạt vậy. Nếu trong tủ có một it phần tử bảo vệ thì không đến nỗi

----------


## thehiena2

> Con LM2575 là stepdown 1A, bác dung nó cấp nguồn cho driver à - quá tải - hỏng nếu bảo vệ kém. Khi đó nguồn cấp cho driver có áp cao có thể dẫn đến chết driver. Mà sao lại chết hang loạt vậy. Nếu trong tủ có một it phần tử bảo vệ thì không đến nỗi


Ko làm mạch bảo vệ. Nối 3 cái song song.
Đại khái là hàng độc bị cháy. Tạm thời em chỉ muốn mua 3 bộ khác thay vào đó, còn nó để chữa lại sau, ko thì làm kỹ vật hjhjhj

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Con LM2575 nổ là chạm chập đâu đó, nó không chịu được dòng cao, tìm chỗ chạm chập trước, hoặc lắp tạm ở ngoài rồi qua một con cầu chì. Chứ không có cứ lắp vào là lại nổ ngay.

----------

thehiena2

----------


## anhxco

> Không hiểu driver đó, nó lạ quá chưa dùng qua lần nào. Theo thẩm định của Thắng là đấu dây màu của động cơ bị sai nên nổ sò. Con sò Lm2575T nó nổ, mà hàn lại con khác thì ko thấy lên nguồn. Thế là tiêu driver rồi.
> Thôi anh em nào có hàng thì send cho mình mua vậy.


Driver lạoi gì vậy thầy hiển, chỉ sợ đi con power là mấy mạch phía sau nó tèo luôn đó. Nếu đc thầy Hiển cứ thanh lý lại cho mình nghiên cứu, nếu sửa đc tặng lại thầy Hiển.

----------

thehiena2

----------


## thehiena2

> Driver lạoi gì vậy thầy hiển, chỉ sợ đi con power là mấy mạch phía sau nó tèo luôn đó. Nếu đc thầy Hiển cứ thanh lý lại cho mình nghiên cứu, nếu sửa đc tặng lại thầy Hiển.


Driver Vexta gì đó không biết nữa, đại loại là của Vexta Nhật. Để chụp hình , chuyển driver qua cho Bác ngâm cứu.
Hàn lại 1 cái và cắm điện 37v DC vào và bị nổ sò Lm2575T lần nữa hjhjhjh. Thôi ko ngâm cứu nữa, để cho anh em chuyên ngành ngâm cứu đi hjhjhj

----------


## anhxco

> Driver Vexta gì đó không biết nữa, đại loại là của Vexta Nhật. Để chụp hình , chuyển driver qua cho Bác ngâm cứu.
> Hàn lại 1 cái và cắm điện 37v DC vào và bị nổ sò Lm2575T lần nữa hjhjhjh. Thôi ko ngâm cứu nữa, để cho anh em chuyên ngành ngâm cứu đi hjhjhj


OK, thầy Hiển ở đâu, rảnh mình chạy qua, không thì nhờ thầy Hiển gửi chổ Thắng, rảnh đưa cái nguồn qua rồi lấy luôn thể.

----------


## thehiena2

> OK, thầy Hiển ở đâu, rảnh mình chạy qua, không thì nhờ thầy Hiển gửi chổ Thắng, rảnh đưa cái nguồn qua rồi lấy luôn thể.


Trưa mai qua chộ Thắng Cafe rồi lấy driver nhé. À chỉ có 1 cái. 2 cái kia thầy điện tử bên trường sữa, chắc ko đc.
hết lễ qua trường lấy 2 cái còn lại giao cho anhxco ngam cứu.

----------


## anhxco

> Trưa mai qua chộ Thắng Cafe rồi lấy driver nhé. À chỉ có 1 cái. 2 cái kia thầy điện tử bên trường sữa, chắc ko đc.
> hết lễ qua trường lấy 2 cái còn lại giao cho anhxco ngam cứu.


Ok, mai đi trực tranh thủ đc, hehe. Thầy Hiển cho cái giá thanh lý luôn để mình chuẩn bị.

----------


## thehiena2

> Ok, mai đi trực tranh thủ đc, hehe. Thầy Hiển cho cái giá thanh lý luôn để mình chuẩn bị.


Mai qua Thắng cafe rồi tính.

----------


## writewin

mai lể em chỉ làm buổi sáng thôi nhé, chiều ở nhà dành cho vợ ^^

theo lời hiển nói lại với em thì do Hiển đấu nhầm dây step, A+ đấu chung với B+ trên cùng 1pha, thứ tự đúng của driver là A+ A- B+ B- Bc Ac thay vào đó hiển đấu thành A+B+ A-B- Ac Bc , nên có thể dẩn đến hiện tượng cháy IC này, với lại driver này nguồn đâu vào tầm 35v thì phải em dùng nguồn 27v chạy cả năm ko sao cả ^^

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nghe mấy bác bình loạn vụ cháy nổ em giật hết cả mình, khó ăn nhỉ, chắc đặt luôn một cái cho lành...hic

----------


## thuhanoi

> nghe mấy bác bình loạn vụ cháy nổ em giật hết cả mình, khó ăn nhỉ, chắc đặt luôn một cái cho lành...hic


Cái này là tai nạn thôi, bình thường mà. Nhiều lúc máy bay còn lộn nữa dây điện (hi)

----------


## anhxco

> mai lể em chỉ làm buổi sáng thôi nhé, chiều ở nhà dành cho vợ ^^
> 
> theo lời hiển nói lại với em thì do Hiển đấu nhầm dây step, A+ đấu chung với B+ trên cùng 1pha, thứ tự đúng của driver là A+ A- B+ B- Bc Ac thay vào đó hiển đấu thành A+B+ A-B- Ac Bc , nên có thể dẩn đến hiện tượng cháy IC này, với lại driver này nguồn đâu vào tầm 35v thì phải em dùng nguồn 27v chạy cả năm ko sao cả ^^


Theo mình nghĩ nguyên nhân này khó xảy ra, ngay cả khi đấu chập luôn mấy đầu chưa chắc bị sao cả, bỏi các driver đều có ổn dòng. Mấy cái chip tích hợp mình thử đấu tùm lum mà có sao đâu, chỉ có trường hợp đang cấp nguồn và đấu nóng motor có thể die ( đã bị chết mấy con tích hợp vì cái này), còn lại ngon hết Thắng à.

----------


## anhxco

Quên mất, Thầy Hiển hay Thắng có PN của con driver này không, để tìm tài liệu xem qua trước xem có không.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Anhxco nói như thế không đúng, tùy theo drive đắt hay rẻ mà có tích hợp một số mạch bảo vệ quá dòng, đoản mạch , quá nhiệt... chứ bác mà nối dây động cơ bước mà chập 1 cặp thì hậu quả khó lường, hàng xịn thì báo lỗi , hàng bèo bèo cũng có báo lỗi và kèm theo chết vài em gì đó trong mạch hehehe , còn hàng không có mạch bảo vệ thì em nó 1 cái bùm , chết cái quái gì đó ở mạch nguồn liền, thậm chí nguồn không ổn định do siết ốc dây điện không kĩ lúc có lúc không thì em drive vẫn chết vì cái gì đó mà em không hiểu.

-- Kịnh nghiệm bản thân của em đó. Em không hiểu về điện tử chỉ thấy kết quả và kể lại cho bác nghe chơi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## writewin

Driver này co alarm về quá nhiệt còn quá dòng hay lộn dây thì em ko biết, vì trước khi đấu dây em kiểm tra dây step và nguồn đầu vào rất kỹ,

Anh cơ dùng thử mạch tb6560 chập dây pha với nhau là thấy kết quả liền, vụ này thì em bị cháy với tb6560 1 lần rồi

----------


## thehiena2

> Driver này co alarm về quá nhiệt còn quá dòng hay lộn dây thì em ko biết, vì trước khi đấu dây em kiểm tra dây step và nguồn đầu vào rất kỹ,
> 
> Anh cơ dùng thử mạch tb6560 chập dây pha với nhau là thấy kết quả liền, vụ này thì em bị cháy với tb6560 1 lần rồi


Ngày ni làm nhà tới tối. Ko thấy ai hú hí nên ko qua Thắng cafe về vụ nổ bom driver nầy được. Sáng mai đem 3 cái driver qua trả Thắng, hết lễ rồi, lo làm nhà ko check máy được, hết lễ đúng hẹn trả thôi hjhjhj

----------


## anhxco

> Driver này co alarm về quá nhiệt còn quá dòng hay lộn dây thì em ko biết, vì trước khi đấu dây em kiểm tra dây step và nguồn đầu vào rất kỹ,
> 
> Anh cơ dùng thử mạch tb6560 chập dây pha với nhau là thấy kết quả liền, vụ này thì em bị cháy với tb6560 1 lần rồi


uhm, tại mình mới thử mấy con stk cùi lấy ra từ mấy cái board vớ vẫn à.

----------


## anhxco

> Ngày ni làm nhà tới tối. Ko thấy ai hú hí nên ko qua Thắng cafe về vụ nổ bom driver nầy được. Sáng mai đem 3 cái driver qua trả Thắng, hết lễ rồi, lo làm nhà ko check máy được, hết lễ đúng hẹn trả thôi hjhjhj


Ờ, hồi trưa rảnh gọi Thắng thì lúc đấy Thắng về nhà ôm vợ rồi, chiều rảnh gọi thì T vẫn đang ôm vợ nên không ghé đc. hi`hi`

----------


## trongnam

Bác mua được cái đó chưa? Có shop nào bán cái này không chia sẻ em với? Em lính mới vào nghề... mong được giúp đỡ

----------

